# This would make a killer smoker



## shawnr5 (Jul 8, 2008)

My wife already told me I can't have them, but there's a guy in Tucson with a pair of WWII belly tanks for $150. 7-8 ft long and about 3 ft around. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/746344418.html

If I really want to build the fire pit in the back yard, I can't push this any further.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jul 8, 2008)

That would make one heck of a smoker. 

Mike


----------



## cbucher (Jul 8, 2008)

They would definitely be unique


----------



## moltenone (Jul 8, 2008)

they would make some nice units for real.


mark


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 8, 2008)

Those would definetly make a cool smoker for sure .... how can you pass em up


----------

